# HV Dryer recommendations



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

This looks like the one I have .... https://www.amazon.com/Stepless-Adj...+4hp&qid=1552047699&s=gateway&sr=8-5-fkmrnull

I like that it's 4HP, it has three settings for heat (low, high and off and I use all three) and most important, the speed is a dial that adjusts the speed from low to high, you can adjust it as you're using it. I can't remember where I bought it - I bought my grooming equipment on line from the cheapest sources including Amazon, Alibaba and eBay. It is Loud, although as you turn down the velocity the noise level comes down too so the lowest setting is similar to a hand held human hair dryer.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello Charleeann,
I've been using an HV dryer called the "Flying Pig" for the last few years. I'm a home groomer as well and this dryer has been wonderful. I did order it with the extended hose, which just allows you to move around more without adjusting the position of the dryer itself. It was about $175 if I recall correctly. It has made keeping the girls dry so much easier.
Jcris


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a Chris Christensen Kool Dry which is one of the pricier ones but I love it. It is one of the quietest models out there which I also love. I've had mine for close to 11 years and used it fairly regularly on 2 dogs. Here are a couple of links to articles discussing force dryers for you...https://www.mypetneedsthat.com/best-dog-dryer/ .......https://thepetsmaster.com/best-dog-dryers/


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I also have a CC Kool Dry used on two spoos, just like Eclipse. You can sometimes find it on sale or a coupon code for it.


----------



## Laurelwhale (Feb 3, 2019)

I just bought the Shelandy HV dryer and used it yesterday! Only $70 and it worked like a dream. The lowest setting was quieter than my hair dryer and it took about 40 minutes to on the lowest setting. I’m not experienced enough and didn’t have enough time to focus 100% on a good fluff dry, but based on my feeble attempt, I think it would be possible!


----------



## Broxi (Nov 7, 2016)

I have a Metro Air Force dryer (little orange one) that I've had for around 12 years. I got it originally to dry my Cattle Dog and blow out undercoat. It only has one speed and the heat is only from the motor. With the Cattle Dog I used the small round diameter nozzle on it and with the tpoo I don't use the nozzle at all.

https://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum...prefix=metro+air+force+comman,aps,512&sr=8-19

I used the much larger version of these when I groomed professionally back in the stone age ( ok...it was the 90's ) and liked the reliability of them. I've never had any issue with it. It's maybe not the most powerful dryer on the market, I can't comment since I've not used them, but it works great for my needs. I only wish I could find a little trimmer clipper for FFT that I liked as much.

Here's last nights effort. I may not be as good at it as when I left the business 18 years ago, but I do save a ton of money.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Laurelwhale said:


> I just bought the Shelandy HV dryer and used it yesterday! Only $70 and it worked like a dream. The lowest setting was quieter than my hair dryer and it took about 40 minutes to on the lowest setting. I’m not experienced enough and didn’t have enough time to focus 100% on a good fluff dry, but based on my feeble attempt, I think it would be possible!


I have had the Shelandy dryer for a year now and it is great! A good fluff dry is completely possible. Also, it IS quieter than I expected, and quieter than my own hair dryer. Be careful where you accidentally aim it....you WILL blow things off tables and around the room without really meaning to do so....

Heat settings are either on or off.....that works for me.
The variable speed dial goes from low to...way too high! I mostly use it on low, you might blow a yorkie or chihuahua off the table with the high setting! I have blown brushes and combs off the table when I aimed it in the wrong direction!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I have the same one as Skylar and LOVE it! I've had mine for about 5 years now it's still going strong! At the time I bought mine it was less than anything out there,(less then $75.00) and everybody here was rec expensive brands that were just too expensive for my budget...... so I bit the bullet and bought the cheapie! Never regretted it LOL! The best feature is the ability to turn down the wind speed! I can turn it down low enough to dry her nail polish LOL! Also can use it without turning on the heat as the motor itself will generate nice warm air! A good buy in my book! ( I believe I even have an old thread somewhere here announcing my buy! hahaha!!!!)


----------



## BabetteH (May 1, 2019)

I ordered the CC Kool pup yesterday, can't wait to try it.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

BabetteH said:


> I ordered the CC Kool pup yesterday, can't wait to try it.


 I love mine, I've had it for almost 2 years/


----------



## BabetteH (May 1, 2019)

twyla said:


> BabetteH said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered the CC Kool pup yesterday, can't wait to try it.
> ...


What variety of poodle do you have? I hope it's powerful enough for my mini. Do you have another dryer with heat?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I have toy poodles, it is plenty powerful my Beatrice has really thick coarse curly hair cut my drying time in half from 30 mins to 15 mins, and I only have a human hair dryer the Kool pup's air does warm up as you use it.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

This is Beatrice with her coat long


----------



## BabetteH (May 1, 2019)

She's adorable!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

BabetteH said:


> She's adorable!


 Thanks having an HV made having her hair long so much easier


----------



## BabetteH (May 1, 2019)

I'm getting really excited about using the Kool pup. Right now I'm at bit at a loss what to do with his hair. He's almost 6 month old and we try to grow a show coat, but without a dryer, it seems impossible.


----------



## Cliff (Oct 10, 2018)

I have the Kool Pup and I Love it ! It’s powerful and so quiet. 

I really recommend getting the CC Hold-A-Hose. It’s worth it’s weight in gold.


----------

